# Problem mit XML und DOM



## Programmer IT (13. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir aus einem XML File den Inhalt des Title Tags ausgeben.
Das funktioniert auch ganz gut, bloß setzt er mir in meine String Variable immer "[#text: FDKL]", obwohl ich als Inhalt eigentlich nur "FDKL" erwarte.
Was mach ich Falsch bzw. wie kann ich mir nur den eigentlichen Inhalt ausgeben ohne das "#text:" und den eckigen Klammern?

Aufbau des XML Files:

```
<Info>
    <Type>
       <Title>FDKL</Title>
       <Action>Senden</Action>
       <Comment>Verarbeitung</Comment>
    </Type>
</Info>
```


Programmcode:

```
DocumentBuilderFactory factory  = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
DocumentBuilder        builder  = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
Document               document = builder.parse( new File(INFO.XML) );
NodeList ndList = document.getElementsByTagName("Title");
	
    for( int i=0; i<ndList.getLength(); i++ ){
        System.out.println(ndList.getFirstChild());
    }
```


----------



## gnaarf (13. Apr 2004)

das problem ist, dass du dir den ganzen "title" node ausspucken lässt, also nodeName und nodeValue...da du nur die nodeValue willst musst du folgendes machen:



> for( int i=0; i<ndList.getLength(); i++ ){
> System.out.println(ndList.getFirstChild().getNodeValue());
> }




sollte klappen  :wink:


----------



## Programmer IT (13. Apr 2004)

Danke es klappt


----------

